# Smooth Rock Lake



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

The four of us me and my son Barsolna Bass and my brother and his son fished Smooth Rock Lake in western Ontario with Thunder Hook Fly-Ins last week and had a great time.Debbie Alexander runs Smooth Rock and went out of her way to make are week a special one she included a 1 day guided fishing trip with shore lunch,fresh home made breads and even chocolate cake.We caught over 700 walleyes and 35 pike for the week and only fished from 8AM to 5pm most days.First time in yrs that we had time to play cards and drink beer and relax in stead of fishing 12 hours a day.Walleyes were about 2to 2 1/2 lbs with some 3 lbs pike the biggest was only 31 inches.WE didn't fish for pike we caught them walleye fishing several would grab your walleye on the way in and hang on and fight like crazy to take it off your hook.Barsolna Bass had inch pike come out of the water to grab a inch walleye he was reaching for and ripped it off the hook an splashed both of us.
We fished all week and only got to half of the good fishing spots.All this durring 2 major cold fronts.
They even had a 4Th of July cook out with all you could eat beer and wine for the Americans but we let the Canadians join us LOL I want to thank ****** Loco for all his help making our trip a great one also DaleM and Ruminator for all your help you are right on about the fishing in this lake.This was a trip of a life time thanks to all of you.PS I'm not ready to die yet so getting a job to save for next year Fred


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad you had a great time. I've never been there that it wasn't all first class. I miss Jerry being there, but it appears the others have picked up where he left them.
Did you see Kathy while at Base Camp? I need to give her a call and see how she's doing.
Thanks for the update!


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Now that sound like a Canadian fishing trip  Redear. Lot's of fish, good food and good friends. Lots of fish to for a cold front too.

It's pretty wild when those pike try and steal the walleye and they sometimes win. They just don't want to let go.

The exchange rate and gas prices kinda suck right now but still worth the excitment if you can afford it. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Redear - Thanks for all the good info on your trip. We usually go to Bighookwilderness Camps in northern Ontario. But want to try something differentk. Have to check it out!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Redear - Dose the outditter have a website?

Thanks!


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Sure Thunderhook Fly-Ins.com or e-mail Debbie at [email protected]
Tell tell Fred sent you to get the cake.They have several lakes to fish in the Wabakimi Wilderness Area Smooth Rock is 24,000acres most are smaller.They fly out of Armstromg Ont.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Redear!


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

Lot's of eaters eh!


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

Fished Smoothrock also July 14-21. Wife and I caught over 50 walleyes every day. One day we caught 120 walleyes in one spot. Walleyes typically 15-17 inches but several over 20 inches. Largest walleye 23 inches. All walleyes very healthy looking and hefty. Also caught Northerns incidentally while fishing for walleyes to 30 inches. Similar to Redear had Northerns grab walleyes on the way to the boat.


----------

